# couple pics of some new cigars and new humi



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

the other day i posted some pics of my new humidor, but not my cigars. thought i'd post a few pics before my next shipment comes in after a few days.

Not pictured: my ISOM RyJ corona's

on the way: Cigar Int'l Po' Boy Sampler (30 cheap churchills, most of which are for my friend i'm starting out), ISOM H. Uppman's tubos, 2 Cigar Int'l brown bag samplers (10 random cigars x 2), Humi-care electronic humidifier, 50 count desktop humi (for my friend, i finally converted him!), free CI travel 3 finger cigar case.

and here we go:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Very nice collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice indeed. I like that humidor, looks great.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm curious to see what CI tosses in the brown bag sampler. I wouldn't expect much, but sometimes I don't know what to buy and I feel like telling them "surprise me," haha.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

i'll update when my order comes in!


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Looking good, how many trays are in that thing by the way?


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

2 trays and a big space about 7 or 8 inches deep underneath the trays with big 4-5 inch tall removable dividers so you can store bulk loosies or boxes.


----------



## Bageland2000 (Jan 14, 2011)

I really liked the RP 1961 I got in a sampler. Great pictures!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice humi and good looking sticks. La Aroma de Cuba is my favorite.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

nice pics... good looking sticks. gotta luv some cigar poorn


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> i'll update when my order comes in!


would appreciate that I am curious as to what may be in one of those samplers myself. Still not too sure what alll I like so thinking about one of those myself. Very nice setup and lots of tasty looking sticks.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

i'll post them up friday, thats the date they're supposed to be in. i'll take pics as i'm opening the bag haha


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

got my order, pics up in a few minutes


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent...


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

irritating, both the brown bag specials i ordered have the exact same cigars in them. Kinda aggrivates me, I contacted customer service on this one.

not too great a deal either, no cigars worth more than 3 bucks (that was only one stick, and its the 5 vegas...) and the grand total (ya, i did the math) is 24.17 cents worth of sticks for 20 bucks, by box pricing.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> irritating, both the brown bag specials i ordered have the exact same cigars in them. Kinda aggrivates me, I contacted customer service on this one.
> 
> not too great a deal either, no cigars worth more than 3 bucks (that was only one stick, and its the 5 vegas...) and the grand total (ya, i did the math) is 24.17 cents worth of sticks for 20 bucks, by box pricing.


Pics? I figured it wouldn't be too great a deal, but ya never know. I'll bump ya for taking one for the team. :first:


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

ask and ye shall receive:

















this is a small but nice 50 count i bought for my friend, i finally got him into the hobby 
















i got my electronic humidifier in 








got a free cigar case with the order








got a 30 pack called "The Po' Boy Sampler"

here's the brown bag sampler








Both packs had the same cigars, which was irritating. here it goes...








the one that appears unbanded, actually has a foot band. its a Cu Avana Intenso


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> ask and ye shall receive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, hopefully someone with a little more experience than me can comment on the brown bag sampler.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Cade thanks for the pics and looks like a good starter humidor for your friend. I kind of expected as much with the brown bag sampler sorry you didnt get anything great but you I will learn from your experience.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice pics and it looks like your friend is off to a good start.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

he always said that all the cigars tasted the same to him. i ordered saw dust lol. he notices the difference now. he will order good ones next time he says. he likes red dots but i think once he see's their cost he'll change his mind. I'll steer him to something similar for cheaper.


----------

